# The Geese are back!



## donegal5 (Sep 11, 2010)

Im no ornithologist, but I saw my first returning geese today flying NW over Donegal Ireland when I was driving to work, and it put a spring in my step. Is it too optimistic to be dreaming of summer trips?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

donegal5 said:


> . Is it too optimistic to be dreaming of summer trips?


The end is clearly in sight ! First day of Spring tomorrow and temperatures reaching 18deg C in parts of UK. The spring bulbs are all out and our camellias are magnificent. Get your sun cream out now....!

G


----------

